# Any thought about Dawes MTA ?



## coman06 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am thinking to buy a single-geared bike that is under 500 bucks for my daily commute to school and store.
I found the DAWES MTA on ebay that is about 200 bucks.
Is it a good deal?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

If you are willing to spend up to $500, I'd look elsewhere...This bike has very cheap components.... If $200 is all you can afford, it will do....


----------



## coman06 (Mar 29, 2009)

Then, do you have any suggustion?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Check out these offerings from the same company as the eBay seller

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/trackbikes.htm


----------



## coman06 (Mar 29, 2009)

Most bikes in my size are sold out already in the website you gave me.

Do you have some more suggestion?
I need a 54cm with brake and drop style bar.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

coman06 said:


> Most bikes in my size are sold out already in the website you gave me.
> 
> Do you have some more suggestion?
> I need a 54cm with brake and drop style bar.



I am very soory our SS/FG have sold out so quick; but we have a lot more coming in about 5 weeks

in 54c Motobecane Messenger in blue is in stock
also in 54c the SST-AL in polished Aluminum is in stock

The SST-AL is a real deal with custom frame, carbon fork, precision bearing hubs, deep v rims -- IMO a very good street SS


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bikesdirect said:


> The SST-AL is a real deal with custom frame, carbon fork, precision bearing hubs, deep v rims -- IMO a very good street SS





defne "custom frame"


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> defne "custom frame"


Thats the only bike like it thats like that one.

There, Custom.


----------



## coman06 (Mar 29, 2009)

I just brought the 2010 Mercier Kilo WT two days ago.
This just feels so right to me.
I can't wait to get the bike.


----------

